
The arcade world’s first Easter egg discovered after fraught journey - jgrahamc
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/03/the-arcade-worlds-first-easter-egg-discovered-after-fraught-journey/
======
okket
Previous discussions:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=arcade%20easter%20egg&sort=byD...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=arcade%20easter%20egg&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)

